# ABGA clipping



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I showed market goat for 7 years until I graduated. About a year and 1/2 ago I started showing registered goats. I have been trying to get clipping down since then. 
Thoughts on her clip job? What should I do differently? I did forget to do her stomach (make it more wedge shape) so please ignore that part. Other then that, what do y'all think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She actually looks gorgeous, good job.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

We're new, too, so no advice, but I'd just wanted to say "hey that's a good looking goat!!"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your clipping job on FB always looks amazing to me! Congrats on your wonderful goats!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I think she looks great.


----------

